# Eclipse für JME und J2SE



## melmager (6. September 2006)

Das ich einige Sachen die mit Java zusammenhängen nur schwer verstehe ist leider nix neues :-(

Aber genug der Vorgeschichte -
Bisher habe ich die wenigen Sachen die Ich mit Java gemacht habe mit Borland erstellt
und ich würde jetzt gerne umsteigen auf Eclipse

Folgendes Projekt:
Ich habe ein Nokia Handy mit Bluetooth und Java und auch ein Rechner mit einem Bluetooth Stick unter Linux am laufen
und nur würde ich gern als Anfang ein "Hallo Welt" als Datensatz zwischen Rechner und Handy über Bluetooth hin und her schieben.

Nokia hat ja eine eigene Entwicklungs SDK die auch unter Eclipse als Plugin eingebunden werden kann - 
fragt sich nur wie und warum geht das nur unter xp? 
(erlich gesagt würde ich mir ungern xp zulegen für den zweck)
Das Handy setzt ja irgendwo auf JME auf
Einer ne Idee wie ich das unter Linux gebacken bekomme?

Beim Rechner liegt ja das J2SE vor mit entspechender Erweiterung für den Bluez Stack
für Linux
auch hier müsste die API in Eclipse eingebunden werden - das solle eigendlich recht einfach sein richtig? Grobe Richtung oder Link mit Erklärung währe nett. 

Brauche ich jetzt 2 Mal Eclipse ? einmal für JME und einmal J2SE oder kann man in Eclipse von von einer Umgebung zur anderen Umschalten?

Zum Glück benuzen beide Umgebungen die API-82 für den Bluetooth Übertragungsweg
da sollten also die Klassen für beide Umgebungen gleich ausssehen - richtig ? 

Zum Schluss hätte ich noch gern noch ne Buchempfehlung da Ecplise nicht wirklich übersichtlich ist :-(


Mal sehen ob sich der Nebel lüftet


----------

